# King Kong



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

In Sept 2010 I acquired a breeding colony of Red Zebras 2M 6F all about 3”, They have has several batches of fry, as you can see from the picture(second one), various sizes but nothing larger than 1 ½ inches. Yesterday I broke down the tank to clean it and get all the fry out of it. My wife asked me how many fish I had bought and I said 8, but she said there’s 9 in the tank(first picture), and she’s right. How could a 4 month old fry grow to 3 inches, but I can’t spot the bugger. Anyway the tank is rebuilt (last picture) with 9 Red Zebras probably one extra male. If anyone is interested in the fry send me an e-mail and we can work something out otherwise I will put them up for sale in early summer


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool Red Zebra's 

Where are you located?


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

*North*

Just a little north in Keswick, but if you are interested in the fry I could come south. PM me and we'll see what can be done.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I love these guys. But they wore me out. I had about 10 adults, and got about 200 fry from them, in a year, and finally, I couldn't take their prolific reproduction any more, and so I've divested myself entirely of them. But they're pretty, and they're hardy, and darn it, they're even kinda cute! 

I know I could have stopped rescuing the moms and stripping their fry, but -- well -- it's like seeing a sad puppy with a hurt paw and not helping it -- I can't just leave it alone. 

I actually have ONE red zebra juvenile left. As long as it doesn't hybridize with my yellow labs, I'll be fine. 

W


----------

